# VANGELIS SOUND BANK FOR OMNISPHERE 1



## Christian64 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi,
first of all, best wishes to everyone for the new year.
Do you know if there is a bank of Vangelis sounds for Omnisphere 1?
thank you in advance,
Christian


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 1, 2023)

Check out Luftrum, he's made a fantastic one.


----------



## Christian64 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi,
i know this bank. But it is for Omnisphere 2 and i own Omnisphere 1


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 1, 2023)

Christian64 said:


> Hi,
> i know this bank. But it is for Omnisphere 2 and i own Omnisphere 1


Ah, sorry. Missed that.


----------

